# ETC Eos series Android App



## SteveB (Sep 27, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted here, but Anne V. at ETC posted this on 8/31 on the ETC Forum:

"Hi everyone. We are now in open beta for the aRFR (the Android app). If you are interested in participating in this beta cycle, please drop me an email at anne (dot) valentino (at) etcconnect (dot) com. When you email, please be sure to include your user name on these forum, as this is needed to sign you up for the beta forum.

All support for this beta will be done via the aRFR forum."

Open beta for the aRFR (Android App) - Electronic Theatre Controls


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you tried it yet Steve? I signed up for the beta but haven't been around the Ion at my church enough to try it out yet.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveB (Sep 28, 2011)

epimetheus said:


> Have you tried it yet Steve? I signed up for the beta but haven't been around the Ion at my church enough to try it out yet.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk



Not yet. I'm too lazy to drag out a WiFi router and get it all configured. Maybe next week.


----------



## starksk (Oct 21, 2011)

It is now available in the Android Market.

Here is the official announcement:

ETC releases aRFR app for Android users said:


> Following the popularity of ETC's iRFR app for iPhone, iPod, iPad and iPod touch, ETC has developed a similar app for Android devices the aRFR. Available through the Android marketplace, the aRFR offers the same functionality as the iRFR at the same price. The app allows users to turn any Android device into a touchscreen-based remote controller for Eos®- and Congo®-family lighting consoles, Eos and Ion® Remote Processor Units and the Congo Light Server.
> 
> The aRFR app requires Android software v2.2 or higher and Eos-family software v1.9.6 or Congo software v6.1 or higher. Any user can download the program without factory hardware. Security controls provided in the app prevent unauthorized access to lighting control systems.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveB (Oct 21, 2011)

Just to be clear, you can download the free version, but it won't actually do anything or allow you to at least see what the screen layouts are like, etc... UNLESS you actually go and setup the entire WiFi system to enable connection, configure console, etc.... in other words get the system up and operational. At that point and after all that work, the free version drops you after 10 minutes of use. Or pay the $53 for full blown off the bat, which is cheap in any event.

Seems it would be useful to at least have the demo version allow you to play a bit before deciding to set up the entire WiFi rig. 

Just a thought.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, I hope this settles the iPhone vs. Android debate once and for all.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 21, 2011)

Derek are you saying the free iPad/Phone version can be used without a WiFi connection as a demo ?.


----------



## starksk (Oct 21, 2011)

SteveB said:


> Seems it would be useful to at least have the demo version allow you to play a bit before deciding to set up the entire WiFi rig.
> 
> Just a thought.



I am confused on exactly what that would be. Would you just like to be able to see what the screens look like with a randomly selected fixture? Is there something more than the documentation that you would prefer?

Within the current demo period, we allow you to use the full version of the app and double check that you will be able to connect it to your system. We did this because there are so many different Andriod devices out there, there is no way we could test every device. As you know, there are several places in the world that have such a saturated wi-fi user base connection on compatible hardware might not be possible. The demo period allows you to test that as well.

This is not to discount your idea, I am just not sure I understand it fully.


----------



## Lotos (Oct 21, 2011)

So when does the WP7 version come out?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 21, 2011)

starksk said:


> I am confused on exactly what that would be. Would you just like to be able to see what the screens look like with a randomly selected fixture? Is there something more than the documentation that you would prefer?
> 
> Within the current demo period, we allow you to use the full version of the app and double check that you will be able to connect it to your system. We did this because there are so many different Andriod devices out there, there is no way we could test every device. As you know, there are several places in the world that have such a saturated wi-fi user base connection on compatible hardware might not be possible. The demo period allows you to test that as well.
> 
> This is not to discount your idea, I am just not sure I understand it fully.



What I thought the demo version might do was run on the phone without having to actually be configured on a Net3 system, so as to determine what the screens look like, the button layout, etc... so as to determine if it's worth trying on this particular phone. 

The documentation page is good at showing you what some of the screens will look like, but without seeing it on the phone, it's a bit of a question. As well, the documentation link has screen shots for all but the Virtual RFR screens. The Andorid Market aRFR page shows the initial keypad screen but it seems I need to go searching around the Virtual doc's to see more. Seems bass ackwards and awkward.

In any event, once I realized that the App allows ML functionality, which the RRFU does not, I bit the bullet and purchased. 

Somebody on the ETC Forum recommended connecting to a laptop on a WiFi system that has the Off-Line Editor. Not much available yet as to how to set that up.

In eny event, I posted on ETC Connect so will take the conversation there to move along.

EDIT: There are now some instructions on the ETCConnect site as to how to configure the Eos/Ion/Element Off-Line Editor on a home PC/Mac, etc... to enable the aRFR App to connect as a demo.

http://www.etcconnect.com/Community/forums/t/4831.aspx?PageIndex=5

I suspect having the ability to move and adjust ML's from the phone will prove itself to be worth the $50 !.


----------



## zmb (Oct 22, 2011)

Lotos said:


> So when does the WP7 version come out?


Agreed! Along with all the other theatre-related apps.
I think I'm getting one next week.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 29, 2011)

*ETC Android App*

I believe it was Derek that asked a few month's ago if I was going to get the Android app for the ETC Ion system we have. So, yes I did. 

First impressions after 4 days of use:

- It's amazingly convenient to have and use. Since my phone (HTC Incredible) is always in a hip pouch, it's much faster and easier to grab the phone, press the app icon, (connect if not already) and I'm running the system (I usually just leave it running during load-in). It's faster when I'm up left and the RRFU is anywhere else as example. The RRFU is a lot larger so I tend to not carry it around, thus the phone is really convenient.

- Set up was pretty straight forward. I had to call ETC tech support to clarify which DHCP server function to activate on the console (thank you Hans), but after that it was painless. The router was easy as well and I have not yet activated any kind of password, changed router name, or MAC address filtering, mostly as the Netgear router has an On/Off switch so I just turn off during a performance.

- The app essentially duplicates all the RRFU functions with the only real difference being the softkey on the RRFU is now an "M" key to swap between functions. Button layout is good and I don't make errors pressing keys, possibly as I'm used to e-mailing and texting on this phone so am already familiar with the screen sensitivity. About the only thing I wish it did that the RRFU needs as well is the ability to select what Record or Update target you might want. Currently you cannot, as example, select "Update Focus Palette XX" as example. It only allows a cue record or update. 

- I have had no connection dropouts. The router is 150 ft away but line-of-sight, so it's seemingly reliable. 

- I'm not noticing any unusual battery drain on the phone. My Incredible has an extended life battery that can last 3 days of moderate use and I'm not seeing this app cause additional drain. Thus the phone continues to function well as a phone (what a concept)

- As with the RRFU you can playback cues, record and update, access the patch, park functions, channel and address checks, etc... it essentially repeats all the RRFU functionality, plus add's moving light functions. 

- The ML functionality has a Pan/Tilt screen that provides a birds-eye view of the fixture(s) positions with the ability to move the "bullseye" around the screen, which move the fixture(s). Currently and as a result of a small screen, the resolution is less precise then I would desire and it takes practice to make fine movements of a unit. There is also a virtual encoder page that makes it a but easier, but I'm hoping they maybe add up/down arrows at the top and bottom of an encoder bar to allow finer control. Possibly using this on an iPad or Android tablet would allow greater control, but at the loss of having the device on your hip. 

- There's a color picker page that I have not yet found useful, mostly as 1) The resolution sucks and 2) I don't change or select color with the phone. I do that at the desk. 

- I have found no conflicts with simultaneous use of the RRFU on it's radio system and the WiFi App, as yet. So essentially it's another remote and allows multi-tasking with multiple users. That may prove to be very convenient during a focus when I'm trouble shooting at the same time. 

- Some odd bugs. 

I had the Virtual ML control window open on the desk, and when I scrolled thru the colors on the color wheel of some MAC700's, using the encoder section of the app, the desk ML control was not indicating the actions of the app. 

Not a bug, but I found the ETC website a bit difficult to find some basic setup info, such as the fact that the aRFR "M" key functions the same as holding down the RRFU main softkey to swap pages. A post to the ETCConnect forum had some quick replies that got me set straight. ETC Tech services was their usual terrific help with getting some basic configurations squared away.

- It's amazingly cost effective. Even if you have to buy a phone ($150 or so) the app is $50 (and is a donation to Behind the Scenes, in my case) as well as a $40 router.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: ETC Android App*

So, SteveB, would you now recommend the aRFR/iRFR over the RRFU, or are they two different solutions for two different purposes?

In related news, ETC Presents Check To Behind The Scenes At LDI .


----------



## SteveB (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: ETC Android App*


derekleffew said:


> So, SteveB, would you now recommend the aRFR/iRFR over the RRFU, or are they two different solutions for two different purposes?
> 
> In related news, ETC Presents Check To Behind The Scenes At LDI .



It's a touch call. Somewhat screen size dependent, as the newer Droid phones have larger screens then my Incredible, that possibly makes typo's less frequent (I typo'd on the phone and totally cleared my patch last night - oops). The RRFU has a better keypad layout (real keys) and it's very fast. The battery life is also very good as well on the RRFU as compared to some Droid phones as well as the iPhone that have poor battery life when running WiFi full time. 

I do know that the phone app is faster to get up and running, as compared to the RRFU. If I turn off the RRFU and need it. it takes a good 30 seconds or more before it's up and online. Once I start the aRFR app and have WiFi enabled, the phone on/off function saves the battery yet then responds faster and has the app running in seconds. 

As well, WiFi can be flaky (or used to be). I happen to have 120ft line-of-sight so have a very good connection and have noticed no dropouts, but other systems that relied on WiFi were less then reliable, which is one of the reasons ETC moved away from the WiFi systems used on Obsession and Emphasis, if I remember correctly and went to dedicated radio technology. 

The aRFR and iRFR, using their full sized touch screens, provide for a better interface with moving light functions, including the Birds-Eye view for pan/tilt. There is no current RRFU control for pan/tilt of ML's, so in that scenario, the aRFR and iRFR are superior. But as stated, on a small phone scree, resolution is too rough for very fine control. Possibly that will get fixed, hard to say as well as the RRFU is supposed to get improvements to it in a later update.

Bottom line though is if I were buying a new system on a budget install, I'd save the $1800 spent on an RRFU and go the aRFR/iRFR route, especially as having the system on WiFi access also gains you a Mirror Mode function on a laptop running the Off-Line Editor. I would recommend the RRFU for a bigger space that uses it all the time. Down the road I think the RRFU will prove more reliable and I know mine has been.


----------

